# Forum Search



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you guys just use Google boolean when searching for forum posts or am I blind?


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

Apparently I'm blind, I see it just above my Avatar and below the thread ranking.


----------



## MonkeyTrucker (Sep 7, 2012)

LOL ... I'm not blind, that's the thread title.
Wow.


----------

